# try again



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

my brother standing next to 1 we finishing up. kinda low aint it?


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

aw shoot didnt rotate it.sorry


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

I'm going to try and fix your thread, welder.....This should do it!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

aw hell! i dont wanna see that hasbrown! u got a forum worth of ladies up in here we wanna see this!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

oh and hey Welder thats a bad ass truck ur workin on!!! s-10?


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

hashbrown said:


> I'm going to try and fix your thread, welder.....This should do it!


Don't really care for the hoochies but like the T/A


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

Lauren, don't be a dream killer! There's like 4 men here gives us this one simple pleasure.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

And this is why hashbrown is the shit. Needs some brunettes though. Blonds arent my thing....


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

So what are you putting in that vehicle for a motor?


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

Odin`s_BlueDragon said:


> oh and hey Welder thats a bad ass truck ur workin on!!! s-10?


yea.its done


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

~StangChick~ said:


> So what are you putting in that vehicle for a motor?


565ci,chevy.just a touch of nitrous


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

welder said:


> 565ci,chevy.just a touch of nitrous


No sh*t..sick! Let me run it.


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

anythang fer you sweetheart


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

54 and still slim and trim.well trim annway lol


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Woo! Lookin good there old man! :cheers:

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

well ain't you lookin good. Is that a tape measure?


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

yep.feel naked wid out it.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

welder said:


> yep.feel naked wid out it.


Good... gotta love a man who knows how to use his tools 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

XZACTLY! HAHAHAHAHA.Mama told me to never show it all, just enuf to win,lol


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Well arent we special. You think you look like a model or something? Notice ur ugly mug wasnt in the pic.... and does the lady that decorated the bedroom from the dog pic know or appriciate u on here trying to find Internet cutty? Haha haha I love raining on ur parade welder. 

Remember welder physique dnt mean much. Roy Nelson just knocked out cheick kongo in the first round..... Ill let u google them to see what they look like lol


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

ya know i's asked to leave you be,but ......................i'll leave it at this.if you look like that at 54 then we'll talk,cause you gotta long way to go cuz.and if you think back i was ASKED for that pic.was you?


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Who ever asked u to leave me alone wasnt me. I loves the drama.... amd I olan on being long dead by 54 hombre. I was just joshing ya anyway you dick head lol and they dont need to ask for my pics I cant hide this much sexy lmao


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

hell i no that.and if you plan on being dead before u 54 keep fn with me.you'll git yo wish.ah haaa.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Ewwwwwwww!



Odin`s_BlueDragon said:


> aw hell! i dont wanna see that hasbrown! u got a forum worth of ladies up in here we wanna see this!


All about the 6'4 1000 year old Vampire Viking yo!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

American_Pit13 said:


> Ewwwwwwww!
> 
> All about the 6'4 1000 year old Vampire Viking yo!


What's wrong with my boys.... lol hey look ur Viking cut his hair finally!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Odin`s_BlueDragon said:


> What's wrong with my boys.... lol hey look ur Viking cut his hair finally!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Besides that their pics are hanging in Elton John's bathroom???? Not that ap13 post isnt also.... lol


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Bah! I guess I like a good cut body as much u like boobs! Lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

I like butts hips and thighs.... boobs are nice but ill take small boobs and a big butt over no butt and big boobs any day


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Odin`s_BlueDragon said:


> Bah! I guess I like a good cut body as much u like boobs! Lol


See call me weird, but I don't like excessively worked out guys. Nothing wrong with a guy being fit, but I like normal average guys not gym rats. I don't like shiny guys either.. LMAO.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Just Tap Pits said:


> I like butts hips and thighs.... boobs are nice but ill take small boobs and a big butt over no butt and big boobs any day


haha... good cuz I'm the latter... lol



American_Pit13 said:


> See call me weird, but I don't like excessively worked out guys. Nothing wrong with a guy being fit, but I like normal average guys not gym rats. I don't like shiny guys either.. LMAO.


Oh no... in person its different. I prefer a lil squish... better for snuggling but the cut bodies are good to look at lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

American_Pit13 said:


> See call me weird, but I don't like excessively worked out guys. Nothing wrong with a guy being fit, but I like normal average guys not gym rats. I don't like shiny guys either.. LMAO.


thar ya go!


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

My absolute man crush is Fox Mulder off of the X Files...OMG one of the sexiest men alive. Then again I'm 24 and my husband is 42 so I like them older lmao. As for girls Eva Longoria and the girl off of the Hunger Games. They are so beautiful. My diet is starting again next week. I'm gonna try and lose 40 lbs and I'm not posting any pics of me again until I get there lol.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

